# What Munin graphs are important to you?



## vanarp (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to know what Munin graphs are important to you as a VPS user. Especially if your VPS is running as a webserver hosting multiple sites/blogs.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2013)

Just general ones really. The ones I get the most use out of is the long term use of RAM, CPU, and network graphs.

Munin has a ton of graphs, and I'd be a lying if I said I understood what I was looking at with all of them.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 24, 2013)

Personally I think it is really important to log/graph everything. You never know what statistic will help you diagnose an issue down the road.


----------



## Damian (Jul 24, 2013)

I love me some Munin graphs:

Mysql

Apache

Disk latency, throughput, and I/O

per-container KVM graphs, like this:







All of the other graphs are okay but I don't use them much.


----------



## Damian (Jul 24, 2013)

And while we're on the subject of Munin, I much prefer to run munin plugins via Observium, which yields this:


----------



## jarland (Jul 24, 2013)

CPU %, load, disk utilization, and firewall throughput are the ones I look at the most.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 26, 2013)

MySQL Is handy.


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Jul 26, 2013)

The IOPS graph is handy for seeing which VM is (or was) the cause of an iowait spike.


----------

